# Visitor Arrivals to Thailand in January-July 2011



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Statistics of Visitor Arrivals to Thailand in January-July 2011*
09/09/2011 

*According to official data, international visitor arrivals to Thailand by nationality totalled 11,178,275 in the period January – July 2011, up 26.52 percent over the same period of 2010.*

In each of the markets, the following performance analysis is based on the figures tabulated so far:

*Overview: Visitors from -*

East Asia totalled 5,936,796 (market share: 53.11% of total arrivals)
Europe 3,014,207 (29.96% of total arrivals)
the Americas 567,733 (5.08% of total arrivals)
South Asia 701,685 (6.28% of total arrivals)
Oceania 506,417 (4.53% of total arrivals)
Middle East 371,847 (3.33% of total arrivals)
Africa 79,590 (0.71% of total arrivals).

more



more details here


Thailand Tourism 60sec video​


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

be interested in seeing what the racists have to say about these figures.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

not all tourists . . . but a busy airport. 
Some people here seem to love to hate Suvarnabhumi, I have no complaints; we're fortunate to have lived east and (now) south east of the airport, easy access without needing to go through Bangkok city. 



> *Suvarnabhumi Airport passenger volume up 12%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

